# Need help with my older melco emc 10T



## ABitofAlexandria (Jun 7, 2013)

I just bought a used Melco emc 10t, it seems to work ok but it temperamental. This hooks up to my computer and i can send the design over to my machine. My first question is the important one. When I set home it sets it at where ever my machine is at the current place. I don't know how to set it to where it needs to be to embroider where I need it to in the hoop. So after I set home then start design, it will go to where ever it wants. Sometimes it try's to embroider outside the hoop, but not from the center of the hoop or where ever I placed the design. Does anyone know how to reset home without using my current hoop location? My old machine would reset home every time I turned off then on the machine. We started fresh every time. Tis seems to remember everything I have done on the machine and I don't know how to start fresh. 
Second question, is anyone else machine thread picky? D you have to have the tall ones? Mine only seems to work with the tall ones and I haven't tried a different brand but am wondering if other machines are thread picky?
Thank you for you help.


----------



## tommyfilth (May 30, 2010)

I was in your shoes not too long ago.

Under the Home menu after you "set home" you want to "select frame" the machine should center on the frame you have chosen from the list, you should set hoop limits to on also so that you don't smash a needle especially while starting out with the machine. The Emc's are not that "smart" of a machine and it will do what you tell it to do no matter if it will break the machine or not.


Thread picky-ness may be a symptom of worn parts or out of alignment or timing parts as well. Has the machine been serviced? It took me the manual and a month to get it to stitch consistently. I have no problem between short and tall cones, just make sure the thread tube is at least 1/2" taller than the cone. Go to the Madeira support website and find the operator manual and the service manual. These machines need more ongoing care than consumer home type machines.


----------



## Bigmacatac (Oct 18, 2011)

Melco Technical Support Center:


----------



## ABitofAlexandria (Jun 7, 2013)

Do you have/ did you have any problems with the thread shredding? I think this is all bobbin problems but just want to check.


----------

